
Credit cards with chips are coming to the US, but I promise it'll be fine - edward
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/oliver-burkeman-column/2015/sep/01/credit-cards-chips-are-coming
======
tired_man
I think Mr. Burkeman should check the facts before he goes on about difficult
electronic cash transfers in the US.

